# Which is the best private bank in India?



## aryayush (Jul 28, 2007)

Hello! 
I have an account at UTI bank but they did not give me a free credit card with the account. 
So now I want to open another one at a different bank. Which is the most advanced, hi-fi, sophisticated bank in India? Is IndusInd any good? Whichever bank you guys recommend should have a good presence in West Bengal.

Another question. When I get a credit card, do I have to pay a monthly rent or something? And if I buy something online with a credit card, do I have to pay something extra?


----------



## iMav (Jul 28, 2007)

ut*i*


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 28, 2007)

icci is the best when it comes to features and quality but they are also reall bad a## in taing money from ur account if u dont maintain thier needs such as minmum balance.....


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 28, 2007)

You nuts Arya, Banking is not like Apple where looks make things better. All pvt banks in India are chor daaku.

As for Free Credit Card, Lay it @ rest bro, There is nothing like free credit card in India. I have one from ICICI, never use it except in case of medical emergency, They charge it like 5-10% fees of every transaction and then there are a number of charges and taxes etc.


----------



## praka123 (Jul 28, 2007)

private banks-never icici for jobless/farmers. 
options-Federal Bank,South Indian Bank both provides good service in kerala.I dont know much about csb(catholic syrian bank)


----------



## freshseasons (Jul 28, 2007)

ICICI is best and the customer support is ok but quick. The good part is it has a huge network all over India.So transferring money is really convenient. 
  However i dont think Bank gives out credit Card generally with the Saving or Current Account.
   I think you must mean a Debit Card !
  A Debit card is different than a Credit card, because withdrawal amount from Debit Card is reflected to the amount of money you have in your Account.The charges are somewhere like 100 per year.And some 50 Bucks extra if you take the money out from other ATM's.
  Credit card is the credit issued by the bank extended to the customer , so its the banks money that you use on credit and charges are in the form of the  Facility and Credit Interest.
  Most banks give out Debit Card with the account.You can do all kind of shopping with it and since the money is your own, no interest is charged.
   I think one should have Account with ICICI , if one is looking for a good private Bank.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 28, 2007)

No offense to you in particular but I hate it when people treat others like they are kids and have no idea about things.
I'm eighteen and am very capable of differentiating between a debit and credit card.
Again, no offense to you. 

I want a credit card because my UTI bank debit card just does not allow me to do shopping on foreign websites.

So, you guys are in favour of ICICI. Any more opinions?
And if I don't use my credit card at all, I won't be charged for it, right?


----------



## praka123 (Jul 28, 2007)

SIB offers(citibank partnership) credit cards.their terms and conditions are:
*www.southindianbank.com/content/viewContent.aspx?linkIdLvl2=16&linkId=132


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 28, 2007)

ICCI is the worst. SBI is much better and the offer Dedbit card which is same as credit card, according to them

*Q. How different is the SBI Debit card from Credit Card?*

A. A credit card allows you to make purchases from MEs and cash withdrawals against payments to be made by you on a future date. There are significant charges levied on a Credit Card, which you will incur irrespective of whether you use it, or not. A Credit Card is best used when you need to avail of a line of credit to tide over temporary liquidity requirements.

The SBI Debit card is offered to you at no cost to you. The card will offer you the same functionalities of a Credit Card for making purchases of goods and services and cash withdrawals at ATMs with the difference being that the debit will happen to your account and not to a Credit Card account. The Debit Card will enable to manage your finances better by preventing over-spending and expensive charges which are possible while using a Credit Card. There is no cost of carrying and transacting with Debit Card. For credit cards generally there are application fee, annual charges and credit carry forward charges at 2.5-3% p.m.

*www.statebankofindia.com/viewsection.jsp?lang=0&id=0,453,103,292


----------



## aryayush (Jul 28, 2007)

Well, their debit card sounds no different than normal debit cards. I need something that works universally wherever I try it and I think only a credit card can fulfill that requirement. Please correct me if I am wrong. 



			
				praka123 said:
			
		

> SIB offers(citibank partnership) credit cards.their terms and conditions are:
> *www.southindianbank.com/content/viewContent.aspx?linkIdLvl2=16&linkId=132


Is there any page where they list the charges applicable?


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 28, 2007)

That depends on what "requirements" you are talking about. 
The debit card will debit the money you spend to your SBI account. You cannot spend more than you have. The credit card will debit the money to a special credit account. You can spend money before you have it!! The difference is that. Its upto you what you want. IMO, a debit card is better than a credit card. It will prevent you from going bankrupt!!


----------



## praka123 (Jul 28, 2007)

^but for international transactions u may need a credit card.right?debit card is not full.



			
				aryayush said:
			
		

> Is there any page where they list the charges applicable?


 May be u can call their Customer cell  but as far as my experiance goes they are much liberal and warm customer relationship unlike Blanks like icici!.though my account is not used now a days.lesson 1:dont give ur support to big banks(corporates) like:icici .they are ... ..
and hdfc bank too got some options ?
*www.hdfcbank.com/personal/cards/cc_silver.htm


----------



## chinmay (Jul 28, 2007)

I am using a UTI Gold Debit Card. It is VISA enabled and Paypal lets me add this card to my paypal account. I also used this card for shopping in London and few other countries and it worked like a charm without cutting any transaction fee. I could also withdraw cash from any ATM in Europe on a decent exchange rate with a surcharge of Rs. 100 though. 

I think this card should work for you. UTI bank probably offers Credit Cards with a decent charge in select branches too. I'll suggest you to contact them . Here is the link - *www.utibank.com/contactus/Contact-Us.asp


----------



## aryayush (Jul 28, 2007)

chinmay said:
			
		

> I am using a UTI Gold Debit Card. It is VISA enabled and Paypal lets me add this card to my paypal account. I also used this card for shopping in London and few other countries and it worked like a charm without cutting any transaction fee. I could also withdraw cash from any ATM in Europe on a decent exchange rate with a surcharge of Rs. 100 though.


Cool! This is exactly what I'm looking for. How do I avail of it? I'll call them.

Thank you _so_ much!


----------



## chinmay (Jul 28, 2007)

Btw, UTI Gold card requires you too maintain a minimum balance of Rs. 5000 in your account. Just to let you know


----------



## aryayush (Jul 28, 2007)

I have to maintain that much even now.

This card only costs Rs. 250 for issuance and then another Rs. 250 annually. WOW, man! I've hit the jackpot.

Just to be sure, are you absolutely certain it works with Paypal? Because my current debit card doesn't.


----------



## chinmay (Jul 28, 2007)

I haven't used Paypal to shop. But in the 'Add a credit/debit Card' option it did let me add itself to my free paypal account. The UTI manager in Delhi told me that I can use it for internet based transactions which require Credit Card. I think you should call the Customer Care and confirm with them once more as I haven't made a real internet based transaction out of my card.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 28, 2007)

If it let you add the card, it is bound to work.

Hey, those charges I mentioned - those are the only charges I'll incur, right? I mean, since you have been using it for a while, can you tell me whether there are any additional/hidden costs?


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 28, 2007)

HDFC and ICICI are the best banks...
i ll recommend HDFC they have VCC(virtual credit card) facility ....i think all cc are free for life now....


----------



## chinmay (Jul 28, 2007)

I've been using this card for a year now and I haven't had to pay any additional/hidden charges. 

The problem that I faced is that UTI claims that there will be no additional charges incurred if I withdraw money from any other indian ATM but it did deduct Rs. 120 when I withdrew money from IDBI bank. That Rs. 120 will be automatically deposited in 3 days in your account though.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 28, 2007)

Thank you! I am applying for this on Monday.



			
				shashank4u said:
			
		

> i ll recommend HDFC they have VCC(virtual credit card) facility ....i think all cc are free for life now....


You've got my interest and full attention. Care to give a few more details buddy? What do you mean by "free"? What is this VCC?


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 28, 2007)

VCC is Virtual credit card which will work like any other credit card but is available for one time use....it will have a temp. no which will expire n 24-48 hours ...and no other bank has this technology by this time....

you can make VCC of any denominations and can buy anything online ...you can even use it for paypal...

for eg you make VCC of 500 Rs and make purchase of 450 rs then the remaining balance will be credited in your account in 24 hours this thing they say but some people get there balance in 4-5 days maxi to 30-40 days ...

but the service is really good ..you even have their netbanking facility for free..

to use VCC you must have HDFC debit or credit card..

Hope this helps


----------



## sandeepk (Jul 28, 2007)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> VCC is Virtual credit card which will work like any other credit card but is available for one time use....it will have a temp. no which will expire n 24-48 hours ...and no other bank has this technology by this time....
> 
> you can make VCC of any denominations and can buy anything online ...you can even use it for paypal...
> 
> ...



Thanks for this information. I have HDFC bank account but they have provided a Mastercard international debit card to me. So currently I cannot use this facility  But I think I can apply for another debit card now which is a visa one. What difference is between a gold and regular debit card? Which one is better? Sorry for break in


----------



## amol48 (Jul 28, 2007)

ICICI rocks.. no other bank gives you 8-8 service for 6 days a week.. Apart from that their customer care no. is of Airtel and it costs only 10 paise to me  LOL


----------



## mustang (Jul 28, 2007)

i think hdfc is one of the best private bank in India,because they provide much more facilities to their customer comparatively  to other private banks.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (Jul 28, 2007)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> HDFC and ICICI are the best banks...
> i ll recommend HDFC they have VCC(virtual credit card) facility ....i think all cc are free for life now....



Right! Awesome service to me since i try a lot of things on net  

HDFC rocks


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 28, 2007)

@sandeep 
i ve heard about silver and gold credit cards but never heard that thing in regard to debit cards...

you will get a easy shop international VISA debit card ..don't know if its silver or gold or platinum :d 

Go ahead and apply for a debit card ...



			
				sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> Right! Awesome service to me since i try a lot of things on net
> 
> HDFC rocks


good to know your views ...


----------



## aryayush (Jul 28, 2007)

shashank4u said:
			
		

> i think all cc are free for life now....


What did you mean by this sentence, mate?


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 29, 2007)

previously all credit cards are charges yearly but now you don't have to pay yearly fees...they are free for life....but they do make adjustments in billing...
ICICI and Citibank are known for their adjustment ....again i prefer HDFC...they have a clear policy and no hidden charges ..as far as i know...


----------



## aryayush (Jul 29, 2007)

Drat! I'm confused.

So if I do not use the card at all, I won't incur any charges, right?


----------



## dadhwalprince (Jul 29, 2007)

icici : (((((


----------



## shashank4u (Jul 29, 2007)

@aryayush
ya right ..make it clear with the bank ...


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 29, 2007)

ICICI best bet overall  . You would get a free credit card as well and you can withdraw money from Any bank's atm if you maintaink an AQB of Rs. 10000.But you pay debit card fee or Rs. 100 pa


----------



## aryayush (Jul 29, 2007)

Which credit card do they give?


----------



## ThinkFree (Jul 30, 2007)

aryayush said:
			
		

> Which credit card do they give?



the credit card(silver/gold/platinum/titanium or whatever) and credit limit depends on the area in which applicant lives and his income. All banks adopt same procedure.
Another thing that goes in there favour is that they are open 8AM - 8 PM on weekdays including Saturday

If talking about services of banks in metros like Delhi and Mumbai, I think ABN Amro is the best bank in India as they are open 365 days a week and some branches are twenty four hours open on usual working days. But they won't give you all the services for free.


----------



## aryayush (Jul 30, 2007)

But you've to pay extra.


----------

